# How many cells were ur day3 embryos if u got bfp



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi
Yday I had two embryos transferred back into me on day 3. One was 9 cell and one was 11 cell. Of course iv googled it and found some negative stories (and positive tho too) about the embryos being too developed particularly at 11 cells. So just wondering for those that got a bfp on a day3 transfer how many cells was the embryo?? X


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a 5 & 6 cell transferred on day three both had slightly fragmentation and I am 31.5 weeks pregnant with a singleton.xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

My 5 week old daughter was a morula on day 3 so very advanced which worried me at the time, shes perfect in every way so don't worry too much, 11 cells is perfect


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for replying girls. This has give me some hope x


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

I think mine was a 8 cell. Good luck x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks and congrats to u x


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Both were 8 x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks. X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Missy I didn't get a grading and I certainly got nowhere near blast, I honestly think mine were that poor the embryologist didn't want to burst my bubble   however where there is life there is hope! I have identical twins from just one of those 'poor' embryos


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

That is fab. Do u know what cells they were? I don't know grading either think I am best off now knowin x


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine was a 9 cell x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine were 3 8s and a 7. The 3 8s results in babies and the 7 ended in miscarriage x


----------

